
Detailed notes from StartupLessonsLearned conference 2010 - revorad
https://docs.google.com/View?id=atp5cgp89zw_396dqk483hd
======
skmurphy
For a roundup of SLLCONF 2110 videos, blog posts, and articles see
[http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2010/04/25/startup-lessons-
lear...](http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2010/04/25/startup-lessons-learned-
conference-coverage-roundup/)

------
acconrad
There has been a surge of links to public Google docs lately, and they have
all been A+; it's like for some reason, if we write things down in a document
instead of a blog, it becomes instantly more valuable. Keep it coming!

